# grooming tools - brushes, combs, conditioners



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Marilyn's "havapoo" thread turned into a very useful discussion of grooming tools, so I'm putting a link to it here for future searches:

https://www.havaneseforum.com/82-introduce-yourself/135672-havapoo.html

Please continue the discussion there, not here.


----------

